# I'm not sure what to do



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi. Ok, I signed up on this site to see if I could get some help about a pigeon I found. I found it in a street in my town a few days ago.(No bones were broken, and it lets us pick it up) We didn't know what to do so we put it in a little shed for shelter in a box (open) with newspaper in the bottom. There's a little water bowl and food bowl. I went to Petco to see if I could get food but they didn't have anything for doves or pigeons so I got these treats for birds, and mini corns because I read they eat corn. I also put in some rice and bread crumbs. I think it wants to eat, but it's not for a few days, and it walks around in the box. I don't know how pigeons open their beaks, but it will pick at bottom of the box(maybe crumbs) and hardly open it's beak. It drinks from its bowl a lot though. 
It has a tag on its foot so we're trying to figure that out, but I'm just worried it's not eating...do you know any food I might have around the house besides what I bought it can eat?
Thank you for reading this.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Hi. Ok, I signed up on this site to see if I could get some help about a pigeon I found. I found it in a street in my town a few days ago.(No bones were broken, and it lets us pick it up) We didn't know what to do so we put it in a little shed for shelter in a box (open) with newspaper in the bottom. There's a little water bowl and food bowl. I went to Petco to see if I could get food but they didn't have anything for doves or pigeons so I got these treats for birds, and mini corns because I read they eat corn. I also put in some rice and bread crumbs. I think it wants to eat, but it's not for a few days, and it walks around in the box. I don't know how pigeons open their beaks, but it will pick at bottom of the box(maybe crumbs) and hardly open it's beak. It drinks from its bowl a lot though.
> It has a tag on its foot so we're trying to figure that out, but I'm just worried it's not eating...do you know any food I might have around the house besides what I bought it can eat?
> Thank you for reading this.


I'm not sure why you haven't gotten any answers yet but keep checking, many will be along. In a pinch you can feed wild bird seed, usually any grocery store will have it in the pet food section. Mine love crumble whole wheat bread. Don't use white bread, its just a filler with no nutritien. Pigeons don't open their beaks very wide, they kinda peck like chickens at their food.
When drinking water they just stick their beak in and kinda sip (like their using a straw).
If it has a band on the leg, can you read the letters and numbers on it and post them here? They can usually be traced to find the owner.
Most important, keep checking back here. It is a very helpful and friendly forum.
Any chance you could bring it inside - safe from preditors?
If it has a band on its leg, it belongs to someone and needs help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent you an email. I hope you log back on to the forum so we can help you.
I highly suspect you have found a young pigeon that diesn't know how to eat on it's own. You can offer it all the food in the world but it won't eat because it doesn't know how. You are going to need to hand feed it or it will die. We can talk you through that.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks you two for responding so quickly! I'm trying to get a bird cage today to bring this sweet pigeon inside. About the bread, it wont eat any bread. I only saw it peck at some of the rice(can it eat that?). Thank you everyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If the bird has a band, then it is probably old enough to know how to eat. If it won't eat, then it's in pretty bad shape. Please post the band info when you get a chance. Maybe the owner is near you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

You sure found the right place for help.

Please offer the bird some regular wild bird seed. Put it in a dish and spill some on the bottom of its box too so it can pick in it there. 

Then poke at the seed in the dish with your fingertip. The bird, if it is a youngster not quite weaned, should mimic this action picking in the seeds with its beak. Try to do this for several minutes at a time as often as you can during the day. Try to determine if the bird is able to pick up and swallow some seeds. If it is a young bird, the smaller seeds like millets are best.

If it is not swallowing or picking up on its own, you can hand feed it a seed at a time by opening its beak and popping a seed in there. This is tedious and takes a good 15 minutes of your time per feeding, but the bird only needs to consume perhaps a couple of teaspoons full each day. It may save its life, though, if it is too young to self feed. You can also hand feed with formula but seed popping is the fastest and easiest thing for you to learn.

Also continue with the seed-poking 'feeding lessons' and in a few days it will 'get' it. You will likely be overwhelmed with more advice. Good luck.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If the bird has a band, then it is probably old enough to know how to eat. If it won't eat, then it's in pretty bad shape. Please post the band info when you get a chance. Maybe the owner is near you.


Really?? I band mine at about a week old, those sure don't know how yet!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Please gently open his beak & check the inside of his mouth. It should be nice & pink & free of any obstructions. There's a possibility he has canker, which *is* treatable & not a risk to you.

Has he produced any 'poops'? If so, could you describe them to us?

As far as reading the band, just write down all the numbers/letters & post them. We'll figure them out. 

Any chance of posting a picture of the bird?

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Really?? I band mine at about a week old, those sure don't know how yet!


What I'm saying is, if someone banded the bird, there's no reason for it to be out of the loft unless it was learning to trap and got scared or something like that. If it's not old enough to eat yet, why would it be outside of the loft, much less in the street?
I know ferals are found at young ages all the time, but they don't have a loft for protection either.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a link that shows you the various age of pigeon developement. Look at the pictures and tell us about how old he/she seems to be. How is your pigeon doing today?

CLICK:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi again. Thanks so much for all the help. I used the link Victor(username) showed and the pigeon is all grown up. I will try to get wild bird seed as soon as I can go to the store. I took three pictures but I don't know how to post them since they're not a URL, just on my computer.... But I'll put them on if you tell me how (thank you!)

AZWhitefeather asked me to describe the poop...it's green and white.

It actually has two bands - one on each ankle. One is white that reads: 2942 AU NRA 2007; the other is green.

It walks fine, and responds fine when I go out to see it (frequently). I'm working on getting a bird cage...if I do should I bring it inside?

Thank you so much =]


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

To safeguard it, can you please bring it inside. 

The droppings with a healty pigeon, should resemble a swirl of cookie dough. Brown/green with small white (urates) in the center. 

We have several members that are members of Pigeon 911 that can trace the number. I am on my way to work, but someone will be along shortly. Thanks you for your time and concern.

I will check back when I can.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Nevermind, I can't post pictures. I tried to in as many formats as I could, but it wont take any of them. But nothing looks wrong with the pigeon that I can see. Sorry!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Hi again. Thanks so much for all the help. I used the link Victor(username) showed and the pigeon is all grown up. I will try to get wild bird seed as soon as I can go to the store. I took three pictures but I don't know how to post them since they're not a URL, just on my computer.... But I'll put them on if you tell me how (thank you!)
> 
> AZWhitefeather asked me to describe the poop...it's green and white.
> 
> ...


here is the contact for the club that this bird is from. If you will call him, he should be able to help you. IF HE DOESN'T.........please let us know. If you want, you can send me the pictures and I'll get them posted. Send to
[email protected]


Club Name : NUTMEG RPC 
Club Code : NRA 
Club Secretary : HAROLD GABUCCI 
City : NORTHFORD 
State : CT 
Phone No. : 203-484-9558


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Hi.
Thank you so much. Your information is very helpful.

About the pictures, since the pigeon looks ordinary, I don't think I need to put them up, unless you want me to. But thank you very much. That was really nice of you. 

P.S.
I love your goal! (about your dog =]!)


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I called the place and left a message...so far no one called me back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Hi.
> Thank you so much. Your information is very helpful.
> 
> About the pictures, since the pigeon looks ordinary, I don't think I need to put them up, unless you want me to. But thank you very much. That was really nice of you.
> ...


Thanks!! 
Can I ask, are you anywhere near where this bird appears to be from?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ifoundapigeon said:


> I called the place and left a message...so far no one called me back.


Give them time. They may be at work.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I probably wont be able to get a cage by today. I tried but I think tomorrow is when I will be able to. Do you have any ideas on how I can take the pigeon inside (not how, but I mean what to put him/her in)? Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> I probably wont be able to get a cage by today. I tried but I think tomorrow is when I will be able to. Do you have any ideas on how I can take the pigeon inside (not how, but I mean what to put him/her in)? Thank you.


Do you have a pet carrier? Or even a box if you've got a screen or something to put on the top. What about your cat? You can keep the bird and cat separate?


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I didn't see the second page! Sorry. 
It's funny actually because what you told me of the tag information, the bird is from two states away! So it's not that close! (well it could be farther....but to me that's far!)


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I have a small dog carrier. I can use that! Thank you. And I don't have a cat. I don't know if someone else mentioned that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Oh, I didn't see the second page! Sorry.
> It's funny actually because what you told me of the tag information, the bird is from two states away! So it's not that close! (well it could be farther....but to me that's far!)


Well, that's the thing with banded pigeons sometimes. They are banded when they are 6 days old, so even though someone banded the bird, they could have sold or given it to anyone, anywhere. The green band............I think is a chip ring, so this bird was probably lost while racing home and we really don't know where "home" is...........the person who banded the bird is the only one who can tell you who it actually belongs to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Yes, I have a small dog carrier. I can use that! Thank you. And I don't have a cat. I don't know if someone else mentioned that. Sorry for the confusion.


LOL........that's someone else I guess. Got a couple of "lost" birds that we're working on...........my mistake. That's a GOOD thing though, that there's not a cat.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you. You know so much and it really helps! =]


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, yea! Cats and pigeons wouldn't be so good...!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Thank you. You know so much and it really helps! =]


No problem. Just be sure to let us know IF you hear from the club and WHAT they say to do with the bird. I won't go into a long drawn out speil here, but SOMETIMES what a finder of a bird is told to do with it isn't really the correct thing to do. We'll see what happens and go from there. Is the bird eating now? Does it seem perkier?


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww =[ I can guess what you mean. 
It's eating more, and it walks around a lot when I go to see it (like as in, it doesn't feel bad).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> Aww =[ I can guess what you mean.
> It's eating more, and it walks around a lot when I go to see it (like as in, it doesn't feel bad).


Ok. That's good. I'll check in later to see if you've heard anything. Thanks for all you're doing. People like me, who loose birds once in a while, appreciate AND depend on people like you.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want me to send the pictures to your email I can. Just in case you're wondering what it looks like.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you =]. I don't feel like I'm doing anything special. It just feels like I'm doing what I _should_...and I couldn't do it without people like you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> If you want me to send the pictures to your email I can. Just in case you're wondering what it looks like.


That would be great. Us crazy pigeon folks never get enough of looking at pictures..........even if it looks like the last 100 pigeons we saw.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! Ok, I sent them =].


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll get the dog carrier set up and come back here later. Thanks again!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ifoundapigeon said:


> LOL! Ok, I sent them =].


It's 7:15 and I haven't gotten the pictures yet............good "ol" email, huh?


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Really? Wait, your email is [email protected] right? that's what I sent it to.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

..that didn't work


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you tried the mixed bird seed yet? They usually like popcorn, and you may have some on hand.


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry about the pictures. But I have some other news. 

This man in our town has pigeon hatches/coops/houses so we went over to tell him about the pigeon. He said he could take it, take care of it, see if anything was wrong, and then get it to its owner. So today, a few hours ago, we brought her over(he told us it was a girl) to his house.

He looked her over (with a lot of year's experience) and knew how to check everything. He said she was fine, just really hungry! He said she was a racing bird (as was suggested) and checking the number on the tag said "An old one too!" Anyway, so he said he would feed her (since we hadn't really been giving the right thing..but it was still food a pigeon could eat) and thanked us a lot for bringing her over and saving her. He explained that she was probably on a 200-400 mile race (Wow!) and got either hungry or dehydrated, so flew down to look for(probably in our case, water) and couldn't find any so was wandering around (when we found her). He mentioned that happened a lot to racing birds and the owners are thankful to people like us. 

He ended it by saying a few times we could check back in 2-3 weeks to see how she was doing, which I was happy about of course, and I will do that! =]. He was really nice and talkative altogether, and we were really happy that this bird fell into experienced hands! It was sad(to see her go), but a lot better then how we, unexperiencedly, were caring for her.

Thank you so much everyone here! You all were such a great help! I'm glad this pigeon story ended happily=]. Thank you again!


----------



## ifoundapigeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, and Jay3, when we had her, I did give her popcorn I made from these mini corns I bought at the pet store! Thanks!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi!! 

Sorry to butt in right at the end of the conversation but I just thought I'd post my experience of lost birds as it might be helpful to someone in the future (or probably not!! Lol).

I've only been in my house since mid december and have had several stray racing pigeons stop by and visit, three in the last two months. The first two were hanging around the garden so I put water and seed on a table, they had some food, hung around for a week and then carried on their way. They must of been stopping for a rest as they looked healthy and flew off fine and there was no way they'd let me catch them! The latest bird turned up in my shed with my birds. She looked healthy but I caught her up and gave her a check over anyway. Other than being a bit thin, she was fine. I also noticed she had a phone number ring on so I rang the guy and this bird had flown over from Le Mans in france (I'm on the Isle of Wight, UK) and she had to get back to Kent. I told the guy I'd release her in the morning after she'd had a good feed. Which I did, but evening time, she came back again! This continued for a week and a half! I was starting to think she'd adopted me  But eventually one evening she didn't come back. The guy rang to say she'd turned up at home safe and well. I think, unless a bird looks really ill, it's best just to give it some seed and water and then give it a chance to carry on its journey. The ones that have stopped off here so far have all carried on no problems after having a snack and a drink. Luckily, so far I haven't encountered an ill one and hope I won't!!

Hope that helps someone one day!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's good news about the bird!! You did great. Don't worry about the pictures. You did have my email address right. Oh well, thanks again for all you did.


----------

